# Important: PLEASE read before you post | الرجاء القراءة قبل المشاركة



## elroy

*IN ENGLISH*​
*رسالة منتديات WordReference وقواعدها*​
*أولاً: يوفر موقع WordReference.com منتديات للمناقشة حول الترجمة واستخدام الكلمات والترادف بين المصطلحات وغيرها من المواضيع اللغوية.*​
*1. ابحث عن الجواب أولاً.*​
انظر في قواميس WordReference (إذا كانت متوفرة) ثم اذهب إلى أدنى الصفحة حيث توجد قائمة بمواضيع المنتدى التي ناقشت الكلمة التى تبحث عنها، أو ابحث في المنتديات مباشرةً.​
*2. **ناقش فكرة أو نقطة واحدة في كل موضوع / الدردشة (التشات) ممنوعة.*​
التزم بالفكرة أو النقطة المطروحة في المشاركة الأولى في كل موضوع.
لا تسأل عن أكثر من فكرة أو نقطة واحدة في كل موضوع. إذا كانت لديك عدة أسئلة فافتح موضوعًا مختلفًا لكل منها.
إذا أردت مناقشة نقطة متعلقة ولكنها تختلف عن الفكرة المطروحة في المشاركة الأولى، فافتح موضوعًا جديدًا.
إذا أردت  إبداء ملاحظة غير مرتبطة بالموضوع أو التحدث عن شيء غير متعلق به فاستخدم وسيلة الرسائل الخاصة. الدردرشة ممنوعة.
لا تفتح أكثر من موضوع واحد لنفس السؤال. لا تكرّر موضوعًا سبق وفُتح.​
*3. **عبِّر عن نفسك بوضوح ووفّر السياق.*​
على مشاركاتك أن تحتوى على وصف كافٍ للمقصود وأن تكون محددة ومختصرة، وذلك لتجنب سوء الفهم. عند طرح سؤال وفّر جمل كاملة ومعلومات حول الخلفية. هذا يساعدنا على فهم السؤال ومساعدتك بشكل فعّال. على عناوين المواضيع أن تحتوى على الكلمة أو العبارة التي تريد ترجمتها، أو جزء منها. (لا تختار عنواين مثل: "ترجمة رجاءً"، "كيف نقول هذا"، "أنا عضو جديد"، أو ما شابه ذلك.)​
*4. **احترم حقوق الملكية الفكرية.*​
قم بالإشارة إلى المصدر دائمًا.
السرقة الفكرية ممنوعة.
لا يُسمح للمشاركات أن تحتوي على أية مواد محمية بحقوق التأليف والنشر باستثناء الحالات التالية:
يُسمح بما لا يزيد عن مقطع أو مقطعين من القواميس، أي ما يتوافق مع مبدأ الاستخدام غير المُفرط.
يُسمح بما لا يزيد عن أربع جمل من الاقتباسات وترجمات النثر، أو أربعة سطور من أبيات الشعر أو الأغاني.
الروابط لموقع YouTube ممنوعة.
سيتم حذف كل ما يخالف هذه الشروط، وذلك دون أي استثناء.​
*5. قيود **شديدة مفروضة على طلبات المساعدة المتعلقة بالترجمة والفروض المدرسية. مراجعة النصوص ممنوعة.*​
غرض هذه المنتديات هو الإجابة على أسئلة محددة عن نصوص محددة، وليس توفير الترجمات مجانًا أو تنقيح النصوص أو إعادة كتابتها. لذا فعلى النقاشات أن تركّز على الكلمة أو العبارة الموجودة في عنوان الموضوع. يُسمح بتوفير مواد إضافية من النص المصدر فقط بهدف توفير السياق؛ لا يُسمح بطلب ترجمة أو مراجعة هذه المواد.
في حالة الفروض المدرسية لن يتم توفير المساعدة إلا إذا قمت أنت بتقديم ترجمتك أو تفسيرك أولاً.​
*6. **الأعمال الإعلانية والترويجية ممنوعة.*​
لا يُسمح بأي عمل ترويجي أو إعلاني في هذه المنتديات، مهما كان نوعه.
لا يُسمح بنشر أية مادة إعلانية في المشاركات أو اسم المستخدم أو صورته أو توقيعه، وذلك يشمل التالي دون أن يقتصر عليه: العبارات الترويجية، عناوين البريد الإلكتروني، عناوين الإنترنت أو الروابط، أو أي إشارة إليها؛ أو الإشارة إلى منتوجات أو خدمات أو أيديولوجيات أو ديانات أو مُرشَحين أو منظمات.
يحتفظ الموقع ومشرفوه بحق تحديد ما إذا كانت المواد المنشورة تُعتبر إعلانية أم لا.​


----------



## elroy

*ثانيًا: هذه المنتديات تشجِّع التعلًّم في جو متّسم بالجدية والروح الأكاديمية والتعاون، مع الحفاظ على الاحترام وروح المساعدة واللباقة.*

*7. تحلّ بروح المساعدة وباللباقة.*

إذا كان أحد لا يتقن العربية (أو أية لغة أخرى)، فلا تعامله بطريقة سيئة.
نشجِّع الجميع على استخدام ألفاظ الترحيب والشكر مثل "مرحبًا" و"أهلاً" و"شكرًا".
عامل الآخرين كما تود منهم أن يعاملوك.

*8. احترم الآخرين.*

لا تفرط بفتح المواضيع. إذا أردت فتح عدة مواضيع، فابذل جهدك للتأكد من أن لا يظهر أكثر من خسمة منها في الصفحة الرئيسية من المنتدى في آن واحد. هذا يعطي المواضيع الأخرى فرصةً للحصول على ما يكفي من الاهتمام.
لا تكتب مشاركات لمجرد دفع مواضيعك إلى أعلى الصفحة. إذا لم يقم أحد بالإجابة عن سؤالك، فلا تكتب مشاركة لمجرد طلب المساعدة، بل ضع المزيد من المعلومات أو اشرح السياق بتفصيل أكثر لكي نتمكن من مساعدتك بشكل مناسب. إذا لم تحصل على إجابة، بإمكانك استخدام وسيلة Report الموجودة تحت كل مشاركة، لطلب مساعدة المشرفين.

*9. التزم باستخدام ألفاظ لبقة ومهذّبة.*

من المسموح مناقشة الكلمات والعبارات غير المهذّبة، ولكن على أن يتم ذلك بشكل محترم وجاد، وعلى ألا تُستخدم لإهانة الآخرين أو الإساءة إليهم.
سيتم حذف أى اسم مستخدم أو توقيع استفزازي أو سوقي أو ترويجي أو غير مهذّب.

*10. ممنوع التعدِّي على الآخرين بالقول.*

لا يُسمح بأي تعليق افترائي أو قذفي أو سوقي أو غير لائق أو بذيء أو إباحي أو عنيف أو مُسيء أو مُهين أو تهديدي أو يحمل مُضايقة للآخرين. إذا قام أحد باستخدام هذا النوع من الألفاظ فسوف يُمنع من الاستمرار في المشاركة.
هذا المنتدى ليس موقعًا للخلافات الشخصية. على الأمور الشخصية أن تظل شخصية.

*11. اتبّع قواعد الإملاء.*

هذا المنتدى ملحق بالقواميس، ويأتي هنا الطلاب بهدف التعلّم، لذا فعلى الجميع اتباع قواعد النحو والهجاء والتنقيط.
اختصارات الدردرشة (التشات) والرسائل النصية الصغيرة (SMS) ممنوعة ما لم تشكّل موضوع النقاش، وكذلك الكتابة بأحرف كبيرة فقط (بالإنجليزية مثلاً).​


----------



## elroy

*ثالثًا: نرحب بالأعضاء الذين يتفقون مع أهدافنا وفلسفتنا، ويوافقون على الالتزام بقواعد هذا المنتدى ومبادئه الإرشادية.*

*12. قم بإبلاغنا بالمشاكل.*

قم بإبلاغ المشرفين بأي مشاركات إشكالية أو مخالَفات للقواعد أو أي شيء تشعر بأنه يتطلب اهتمامهم، وذلك عن طريق وسيلة Report الموجودة تحت كل مشاركة. الرجاء عدم الرد على المخالفات والاكتفاء بإبلاغنا بها. بإمكانك طلب السياق بشكل مهذّب إذا شعرت بأنه ضروري لتوفير إجابة مناسبة، وبإمكانك القيام بتصحيح ما يخالف قوانين الإملاء لدى عضو آخر، وذلك بشكل لطيف ومهذّب ومن ضمن مشاركة تعالج موضوع النقاش.

*13. اقرأ قواعد المنتدى.*

يقوم مشرفو كل منتدى بتطبيق القواعد بطريقتهم الخاصة. الرجاء قراءة قواعد كل منتدى ومبادئه التوجيهية قبل المشاركة به – سوف تجدها في أعلى صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية.

*14. العضوية هنا امتياز.*

إن استخدام المنتديات والمشاركة فيها ليس حقًا بل امتياز يقوم مدير موقع  WordReference بمنحك إياه وفقًا لشروط هذا الاتفاق، وبإمكانه سحبه منك في أي وقت ودون إنذار مسبق.

*15. هناك طاقم من المشرفين لهذه المنتديات.*

إن المشرفين هم أعضاء في المنتديات يقوم كل منهم بالإشراف على أحد المنتديات أو أكثر. بإمكان المشرفين تحرير أو حذف أو تعديل أية مشاركة في المنتدى أو المنتديات التي يشرفون عليها. إذا كانت لديك أية أسئلة متعلقة بمنتدى معيّن فالرجاء التوجه بها إلى مشرفي ذلك المنتدى.
المشرفون هم أيضًا أعضاء في المنتدى، وكل مشاركاتهم تتم على هذا الأساس إلا إذا كان واضحًا من السياق أنهم يتحدثون بصفتهم مشرفين. والتعليقات التي يكتبونها لا تعكس بالضرورة آراء موقع WordReference.com
إذا أردت مناقشة القواعد فبإمكانك فعل ذلك في منتدى الأسئلة والتعليقات والاقتراحات (Comments & Suggestions). إذا أردت مناقشة قرارات المشرفين فبإمكانك فعل ذلك عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني أو الرسائل الخاصة – وليس في المنتديات العامة.
في هذه الصفحة تجد المزيد من المعلومات حول المشرفين(بالإنجليزية).

*16. كل عضو مسؤول عن مشاركاته.*

أي مشاركة تُكتب في هذا الموقع تعبر عن رأي كاتبها فقط وهو المسؤول الوحيد عنها.
أنت توافق على أن لا تحمّل منتديات WordReference أو أعضائها مسؤولية أي شيء تقوم بالتصريح به في المنتديات.
عند قيامك بنشر رسالة في منتديات Wordreference، فأنت تمنح للموقع رخصة أبدية لا تُلغى لاستخدام الرسالة.
يحق لـWordReference.com نقل أية ترجمات أو تعريفات أو تفسيرات من مشاركاتك إلى القواميس أو غيرها من المراجع.

*17. الاقتباس والنسخ*

يحق لك اقتباس مقاطع أو تعريفات قصيرة من مواضيع موجودة في منتديات WordReference وإدخالها إلى منتديات أخرى، ونطلب منك الإشارة إلى WordReference إذا كان ذلك مناسبًا. أما إذا أردت اقتباس مواد طويلة (من عدة مشاركات مثلاً) فعليك الحصول على إذن الكاتب إذا كان من الممكن الاتصال به. ممنوع تجميع وتوزيع أية معلومات من المنتدى دون إذن المدير.

*18. عليك تقديم نفسك بصدق.*

لا يحق لك التسجيل إلا باسم مستخدم واحد.
لا تتظاهر بأنك شخص آخر، وذلك يشمل الجنس والجنسية واللغة الأم.
عليك تحديد لغتك الأم، بما في ذلك بلدك أو لهجتك إذا كانت لغتك الأم لها لهجات عديدة (مثلاً: "العربية - مصر" أو "العربية - نجد"). إن هويتك 
وأصلك معلومات هامة لفهم أية ترجمات أو معلومات لغوية أخرى تقوم بتقديمها.

*19. لا تنشر معلومات شخصية.*

لا تنشر معلومات شخصية مثل عناوين البريد الإلكتروني أو أرقام الهاتف أو ما شابه ذلك في مشاركاتك. بإمكانك وضع هذه المعلومات في صفحتك الشخصية إذا كان ذلك مناسبًا.
لا يُسمح بنشر مقاطع من رسائل إلكترونية أو شخصية.
سيتم طرد أي عضو يقوم بنشر التفاصيل الشخصية لعضو آخر أو موقع من الإنترنت دون إذن.

*20. براءة ذمة*
أنت توافق على أن المعلومات الشخصية التي تقوم بإدخالها ستُحفَظ في قاعدة بيانات. لا يحق لك تحميل المشرفين أو المدير المسؤولية في حالة حدوث محاولة قرصنة تؤدي إلى تسرّب المعلومات. لا تقم بنقل معلومات شخصية حسّاسة عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة.​


----------



## elroy

*FORMATTING* ​
In order to avoid formatting glitches when posting in Arabic, please abide by the following guidelines:

*BEFORE YOU SUBMIT A POST:*

1. Place the following around your text:
 
[rtl] (text) [/rtl]

2. Remember to align your text to the right. This can be done by selecting the appropriate icon from the editing window (it will say "Align Right" when you hover over it). If you choose to reply using the *Quick* *Reply* window, you will need to manually enter the following:

[right] (text) [/right]

*IF YOU WISH TO EDIT A POST:*

1. Should you wish to go back and edit an Arabic text, it may realign itself automatically to the left. Please highlight it and realign it to the right again. Do this every time you edit it!

2. Sometimes, the text will not look the same in the editing window as it did when it was last submitted. You may see extra spaces, or some spaces may disappear. *Do not try to fix this!* Leave the text as is, making _only_ the modifications you had intended to make. Adding or removing spaces to make up for the glitch will end up being counterproductive, because the text will look even worse when you submit it. If you make only the necessary changes, the text will look fine when you submit it.
 

*IF YOU NEED TO TYPE A NUMERAL (1, 2, 3...) AFTER AN ARABIC WORD:* 

1. If you need to type a numeral after an Arabic word, place the following around the numeral:
 
[ltr] (text) [/ltr]

For example, عمل 3amal 
_(There are tags around the 3.)_
 
2. Note that you will have to do this even if there is a punctuation mark between the Arabic word and the numeral.

For example, عمل (3amal)
_(Tags around the 3 are still necessary despite the parenthesis.)_

*These tags are also needed anytime you wish to type an Arabic word after another Arabic word but want the second Arabic word to appear to the right of the first Arabic word.*
 
For example, عمل رجل
_(عمل was typed before رجل. There are tags around the word رجل; otherwise it would have appeared to the left of عمل.)_


----------



## elroy

*TRANSLITERATION*​
In recent years, it has become common to use numbers in transliteration to represent certain Arabic sounds that are hard to reproduce in English. For those of you who are not familiar with the system, here it is:

_(The ones in red are the most commonly used.) _
 
2 = ء (glottal stop; _otherwise transliterated as '_ ) Example: سؤال (su2aal)
3 = ع (guttural sound not found in many other languages; _otherwise transliterated as '_ ) Example: لعب (la3iba)
3' = غ (French and German "r"; _otherwise transliterated as gh_) Example: الغراب (al3'uraab)
5 = خ (German or Scottich "ch"; _otherwise transliterated as kh_) Example: باخرة (baa5ira)
6 = ط (hard "t" sound; _otherwise transliterated as t or T_) Example: وطواط (wi6waa6)
6' = ظ (hard version of the "th" sound in the English word "the"; _otherwise transliterated as dh or DH_) Example: أظهر (a6'hara) 
7 = ح (highly aspirated, guttural "h" sound; _otherwise transliterated as h or H_) Example: بحر (ba7r)
7' = خ (see above)
8 = ق (guttural "k" sound; _otherwise transliterated as q_) Example: القارب (al8aarib)
9 = ص (hard "s" sound; _otherwise transliterated as s or S_) Example: أصل (a9l)
9' = ض (hard "d" sound; _otherwise transliterated as D or dh_) Example: بيض (bay9')
9: = ق (see above) 

_Please refer to this post when you come across an unfamiliar numerical transliteration._


----------



## elroy

*INSTALLING AN ARABIC KEYBOARD*​
Installing an Arabic keyboard is easy.​
Here are the steps if you have Windows XP (Category View)​
*Go to *Control Panel*.
*Go to *Date, Time, Language, and Regional Options*.
*Go to *Add Other Languages* under *Pick a Task*.
*Go to *Details*.
*Go to *Add*.
*Choose *Arabic* from the drop-down menu, then hit "ok" in all windows. ​
You may have to restart your computer.​
In some cases, you may need to perform an installation to add Arabic (and other "complex character" languages) to the list. You will be instructed on how to do so if that is the case.​
Once you are done, the Arabic keyboard will appear as an option on your toolbar at the bottom of your screen. ​
More information here. ​


----------



## elroy

*HOW TO REFER TO ARABIC DIALECTS/VARIETIES*​
When asking about or referring to specific dialects or varieties of Arabic, *please write out their names* rather than using abbreviations (i.e. please write _*Palestinian Arabic*_ rather than _PA_) to ensure clarity.

If you do feel inclined to use an abbreviation, please make sure that it is *not ambiguous *to ensure that other members know which dialect or variety of Arabic you are referring to.

For Lebanese Arabic and Levantine Arabic, please avoid _LA_ (since it could refer to either); for Saudi Arabic and Syrian Arabic, please avoid _SA_. We would prefer unambiguous abbreviations such as _*Leb. Arabic*_, _*Lev. Arabic*_, _*KSA Arabic*_, and _*Syr. Arabic*_.

عند استخدام اللغة الإنجليزية للسؤال عن إحدى اللهجات العربية أو الإشارة إليها، *الرجاء كتابة اسمها كاملاً* بدلاً من استخدام اختصار (اكتب مثلاً *Palestinian Arabic* بدلاً من PA) وذلك للتوضيح.

إذا رغبت في استخدام اختصار ما، الرجاء التأكد من *عدم إمكانية الالتباس* وذلك لكي يعرف الأعضاء الآخرون ما هي اللهجة المشار إليها.

الرجاء عدم استخدام LA للإشارة إلى Lebanese Arabic أو Levantine Arabic بما أن الاختصار لا يوضّح أية من اللهجتين هي المقصودة، والرجاء عدم استخدام SA للإشارة إلى Saudi Arabic أو Syrian Arabic. نفضّل الاختصارات التي لا تسمح بالالتباس، مثل *Leb. Arabic* و*Lev. Arabic* و*KSA Arabic* و*Syr. Arabic*.​


----------

